# Flo and Nell causing havoc



## strangeland86 (Oct 30, 2010)

Walked the girlies to my grandmas house to give my grandma her mothers day present and when we arrived she was cleaning out her pond and of course Nell ploughed right in!


----------



## strangeland86 (Oct 30, 2010)

Couple more pics and a vid of her in the pond. 


























Video...
http://i13.photobucket.com/albums/a300/strangeland86/894b14a8.mp4


----------



## sonatalady7 (Apr 4, 2011)

OH my goodnes!!! Love these pictures!


----------



## Dylansmum (Oct 29, 2010)

She has just the cutest little face! Such a sweetie!


----------



## alfiedoo (Sep 6, 2010)

Fab photos Bethany!! Nell has got mischief written all over her! Gorgeous dogs


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Who me? What? Did I do it? What fun says Nell even if i am filthy and stink lol x


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

awwwwwwwwwwww!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## parapluie (Dec 22, 2010)

aww cuties. Who's the other dog there? What type is it?


----------



## shari313 (Apr 8, 2011)

so cute!


----------



## strangeland86 (Oct 30, 2010)

parapluie said:


> aww cuties. Who's the other dog there? What type is it?


That's Bugsy. He is my grandmas dog bye is a pug crossed with a shitzu noes lovely. But a bit grumpy old man with the pup lol. Don't blame him really she does leap all over him haha


----------



## shari313 (Apr 8, 2011)

i'm not sure if i'm remembering this right... but i think that the Facebook fan site of Petsmart is having a contest.. where you can win a year of grooming. wow! it's a photo contest of a messy pet. i bet these would do well! ha ha.


----------

